
Tesla on Autopilot collides with police vehicle in Arizona - camjohnson26
https://twitter.com/Arizona_DPS/status/1283120851399798784
======
verdverm
Where is the proof that Autopilot was involved?

~~~
camjohnson26
The third reply in the tweet chain

~~~
johannsg
Driver is being investigated for DUI, so I’m less inclined to believe his/her
word — seems like an easy scapegoat.

------
d-sc
Non autopilot cars crash into parked police vehicles too. It’s common enough
that officers are trained a prepared for such an event.

Is this maybe a reflection on the inherent safety risk of parking on the side
of the road?

